# Command and Conquer und Vista



## EvilKnivel (5. April 2008)

Hi Leutz,
wie man schon in der Überschrift herauslesen kann, handelt es sich um ein, Alt gegen Neu Problem. Da C&C Alarmstufe Rot ja angeblich nur auf 16bit. Systemen läuft un ich zB. Vista 64bit besitze, macht das Spiel Mucken. Meine Frage ist hat jemand für das Problem schon eine Lösung gefunden? Und meine zweite Frage, wie siehts mit C&C die letzten 10 Jahre aus. Laufen da ALLE Spiele auch auf Vista 32. und 64. bit? Danke schon mal im Voraus an alle die Helfen können.
MfG EvilKnivel


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2008)

Nicht ganz eine Lösung, aber eine Möglichkeit.

Vielleicht ist es möglich in einer virtuellen Umgebung ein 32Bit Betriebssystem zu installieren. Für den alten Schinken vielleicht Win2000 und älter.


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Februar 2010)

wär sicher einen versuch wert...


----------



## midnight (25. Februar 2010)

Der Thread hat doch schon zwei Jahre auf dem Buckel... Leichenschänder 

so far


----------



## stefan.net82 (25. Februar 2010)

verrate es aber bitte niemanden!


----------

